# New Custom Elgin Bluebird Build



## Velocipedist Co. (Mar 28, 2022)

Here we go again!  I recently purchased another Bluebird project.  This one was recently listed here on the cabe and is in much nicer condition than what I typically start with.  
I will be building this for a customer who really enjoyed my last build, which utilized modern performance parts such as sealed bearings and 3-piece cranks.
I am still gathering parts for the moment but this is what we are starting with… Enjoy the photos!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 29, 2022)

i really enjoyed watch you work over the last one.... this will be a good thread to watch..... a master at work


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 29, 2022)

What he said... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2022)

Can't wait to see the final outcome. Please keep us updated with lots of photos. Maybe you could video you work this time and make a youtube channel for us to learn from.

   Catfish


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

yeah, this will be good. Top notch work and grade A entertainment. Bring it on!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 31, 2022)

Looks like a fantastic start !  I'll be watching the progress !   🤓   👍


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 31, 2022)

Steve's projects always turn out very nice.bikes or cars.and large clocks too.im sure this will be just as kool.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 31, 2022)

Very cool bike for a different build.  Have fun!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 31, 2022)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 1597032



Man, that shadow makes it look like the perfect place to add a Snail Light! Lol


----------



## Sayitsimple (Apr 2, 2022)

Where was it listed? ty


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2022)

Sayitsimple said:


> Where was it listed? ty




It was for sale here on the CABE, And last year at Memory Lane. In this booth.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 2, 2022)

Plenty of progress today with Ethan handing most of the sanding and priming.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 2, 2022)

The inner tabs that support the speedometer had been broken away at some point so some new ones were hammered into shape and welded in place.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 2, 2022)

This section along the top of the frame was reworked and brazed into place.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 2, 2022)

…And a new retaining clip for the speedometer was made to lock into the newly installed inner tabs.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 2, 2022)

Carving out bits of old paint and bondo revealed a serial number beginning with “A” indicating 1936 model year for Westfield.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 2, 2022)

The alemite grease fittings at the bottom
bracket were missing so I am on the hunt
for some.  Please message if you have a couple to spare… thanks!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 3, 2022)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> The inner tabs that support the speedometer had been broken away at some point so some new ones were hammered into shape and welded in place.
> 
> View attachment 1599678
> 
> ...



the master at work 🤯🤯🤯🛠️🪛🔧⚙️


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2022)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> The alemite grease fittings at the bottom
> bracket were missing so I am on the hunt
> for some.  Please message if you have a couple to spare… thanks!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 10, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1604663



Thanks!  But Jim @JAF/CO dug some up and brought them to the Foothill Flyers Swap yesterday.  Thanks anyway for finding those!


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 11, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1604663



You always have everything.... King of parts.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Apr 19, 2022)

Nice.  I know you're going to do an excellent job like always.  Enjoy restoring this one too.


----------



## TheChase1 (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks like a fun build


----------



## moonbasejoe (Apr 25, 2022)

the suspense is kinda killing me here.....any updates?


----------



## TheChase1 (Apr 25, 2022)

If it’s for sale and you found some thing that makes you happier let us know 😉


----------

